# Very Special Dog in Naples, FL-needs very special home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Special Dog in Naples, FL-needs very special home!!*


*I received this emal from Alesia of Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida this morning. Do any of you KNOW ANYONE WHO COULD FOSTER or ADOPT GAGE*?

Karen,

Can you help me spread the word about one of our dogs we have in our rescue that needs to find his forever home quickly? 

His name is Gage and he is a golden mix. He is healthy! Gage was rescued from Hills county shelter in April and we have yet to place him. He was bald when we got him and now his hair has started to come back and he looks adorable! Gage cannot be with other pets. Some dogs he likes, but others he does not. Not to be with cats either. He has boarded for a long time and recently was in a foster for a month, doing great! Today, the toddler fell or jumped on him and he reacted. She is ok, but we had to move him.* Now we need a home with no pets or small children. Gage will be a perfect companion for an older *couple with no other animals. He loves to lay on the couch, no separation anxiety or bad habits. He* is happy and friendly to everyone he meets. He is estimated at 6-8 and healthy. I attached before and after photos if you can help spread the word. He is in Naples, but we can work out transport *for that special family.We have a temp foster for a few days, but he does awful boarding and we are doing all we can to prevent that.
*He is so stressed in boarding he actually lost teeth trying to get out of the run :-( It just breaks my heart because he is such a sweet, playful dog that just wants to please. The temporary fosters he has had all say how wonderful he is and what a joy he is and how easy he is.
*Can you please spread the word for us? We just want him to get into a good home and if another rescue can help, we would so much appreciate it.

Alesia Mata
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida, Inc. (GRRSWF, Inc.)
President
239-369-0415 Rescue Line
P.O. Box 110987
Naples, FL 34109
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart. I hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gage*

I heard from Alesia today and there is a man interested in GAGE.
Pray that they become soulmates!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

His coat looks very similar to Maggie's when we rescued her...poor boy...fingers crossed for his happily ever after...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying Gage finds his forever home


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Praying for sweet Gage. Fingers crossed this man/home works out for him! After all of this, he deserves it!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for Gage that he finds his forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Miracle*

Another Miracle

Gage has found his forever home with a WONDERFUL MAN, who lost his 13 years old Golden Mix three weeks ago. They are ECSTATIC and made for each other!
Thank you Dear God, for the MIRACLE!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

*Bumping up the Good News for Gage!!!*


Here are two pics that Alesia of GRRSWF sent me of GAGE and his DAD!! Look how happy they both are!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this just melts my heart! I hope they have many many wonderful years to share together! Such love and happiness in their faces!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for two happy guys!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How wonderful!!!!! Thanks for these lovely pics, they both look so so happy!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They both looks so happy!! Thanks to all that helped Gage find his forever home!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Really wish he could be with other animals, I'd foster 

Edit just saw he was adopted that's great!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE this update!!! Love it, love it, love it!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What great news! Thank you for sharing Karen, and again for all of your hard work!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aireal*

Aireal

I know you would have fostered Gage, if he would be with other animals!
So happy GAGE and this wonderful man have one another!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Those pictures just warm my heart.......so happy for Gage, and his daddy!


----------

